

Quitting everything to go to Nepal was the best thing I’ve done. - njsubedi
https://medium.com/travel-writers/f753fa208322

======
herbig
I feel bad for the poor guy described as "good enough." It sounds like he was
abruptly dumped on a whim. I'd like to hear more about him.

In general, these types of travel blog, feel good, live life, highly SEOed,
entrepreneur on the beach writers are all just playing to your discontent with
XYZ in order to sell you an e-book about a life you probably only enjoy
reading about anyway.

It's not empowering, it's a marketing ploy.

------
not_kurt_godel
If she was so happy, why did she come back to the US?

